# Exhaused my knowledge; need help



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We got Dani a year ago from our breeder. She's 8 years old and the breeder couldn't give her the time she needed now that Dani wasn't going to have any more puppies. Our breeder is very hands-on but she didn't have Dani sleeping with them and wasn't focused on her throughout the day since there were so many other puppies running around the house. 

So here's the problem. A couple of months ago we noticed loose stools with Dani. Our Bella (almost 2) had it for a couple of days but now is fine. We use Innova so I gradually added half Innova and half Evo to the diet. Things will be okay with Dani and then she'll have an okay stool but there will be mucus in a small area and it's looser. I think mucus is a sign of aggitation in the bowel (?).

Now something new. Yesterday during our AM walk, she began wheezing. She's done it on and off but this time we stopped and waited for a while and then carried her for a while. She did okay after that but during the night, she had a coughing spell. This is brand new. 

She's up-to-date on all shots, gets heartworm RX monthly, gets a bath once a week. We wondered if it was allergies but the stool is still a wonder.

I'm up at night trying to figure it out. I'm searching the internet. I would take her to our vet but we took Bella to him when Bella had a stye. I told him that she's scratching her eye, etc. He said she was fine, good bye and don't forget to pay. A few days later I looked in Bella's ear and there was wax. I cleaned the ear and she's been lots better. He never looked in her ear, throat. I guess I don't have much confidence in the medical profession and it's coming over to our dogs!

Thanks for taking the time to give me any help.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

You have to find a new vet, maybe a friend or family member can recommend a good one, or perhaps someone from the forum in your area can. I don't think you should wait too long to take Dani to the vet. Is she licking her feet or scratching more then usual?

Good luck, let us know how it goes. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just a few thoughts in no particular order.

Coughing. If it was only once and hasn't happened since I wouldn't worry about it. Could easily have been anything, maybe she licked herself and some hair got caught in her throat. Happens to Bogart on occassion. If she's constantly coughing/hacking then that's another matter.

Wheezing. Once again, it depends on how often it happens. If it's only the once to twice I wouldn't worry about it. If it's very frequent, then I'd have the vet check her out properly. It could simply be the spring weather with all the pollen/ragweed or whatever is in your area. I notice that Bogart and Brando love smelling the grass and flowers right now and on occasion I'm guessing they breathe somethig in and they start wheezing/reverse sneeze or whatever you want to call it. It really doesn't happen at any other time of the year which is why I suspect it's the spring weather.

Are you sure the mucusy stool is not from something else she may have eaten outside that may have irrated her stomach? Not sure how long she's been on the combo food you are giving her but it can sometimes take up to 4 weeks or longer for the stomach to adjust to a new food. Some dogs have far more sensitive stomachs than others. Brando has a stomach made of steel where as Bogart's seems to be made of paper lol

If the mucus is there only occassionaly I, again, wouldn't worry about it. I seem to be repeating myself a lot here lol


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Nancy,

So sorry to hear that you are having problems. I would change vets and go to someone I felt comfortable with and knew I was getting a good diagnosis.

To me, it sounds like a food issue. I would love to see pics of your little ones.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd find a new vet immediately! See if you can get them both checked out since you'll be seeing someone new and it may give you some peace of mind.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, what Ann just said. 

Have they had a full checkup, thorough and to your satisfaction, in the past year? 

I'd be careful about flea and heartworm medication. Some dogs do react to that with all kinds of symptoms. Did Dani always get these types of meds? Would a vet, a new and better one, consider that maybe she doesn't need them? I'm just asking... some dogs never have reactions, then one year they do. It can happen. 

For peace of mind, I'd see someone else.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Since I've been doing some much research lately on allergies....dogs don't react the same way as humans (wheezing, coughing, runny nose/eyes, etc.) when they have allergies (they scratch/lick/chew). So the wheezing/coughing doesn't sound allergy related.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A new caring Vet is in order!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sure there are Forum members in the Dallas area, but maybe not in your part of the city. I would start a thread asking for recommendations. I would find a new vet right away. I changed vets after 30 years and it was the best thing I ever did.

Beverly


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been trying to find the common factor in Dani's wheeze/stool problems. I finally discovered it and wondered if it could be from stress? She absolutely hates thunderstorms and rain. She begins shaking before we know a storm is coming. When it begins to rain and we're in bed, the whole bed shakes. She cannot be calmed. 

Lately, we've had storms and she gets very upset. Could it be from stress that she's having the problems?

On the vet issue, we got to this vet because every (no exaggeration) local vet within 15 miles or more will only give the 3-year Rabies and by law, they must give it every year. The explanation I've gotten is that it protects the dogs even more from the disease (?). Our current vet will special order the one year Rabies. I guess we could find a vet for all the other stuff and only go there for the Rabies shot but I'm not too sure how that vet and staff would feel about that. My hunch is that they would stop ordering the one year Rabies for me. That's why we stay with that vet.

Thanks for all your responses. Usually I get an email saying I have a reply but nothing came this time. I thought I was ignored.:Cry:
Thanks for the help! Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nancy, stress can cause a slew of symptoms and many dogs fear thunder storms, so that would be something you'd want to learn more about. There are expert trainers on the web that offer ways to slowly condition her to not feel so stressed out.

As to the Rabies shot..... There are many threads here about that. In fact, it is recommended to only get the 3 yr. shot for our small dogs. A yearly shot is really not at all necessary and there have been many cases, reported, where yearly shots have caused illnesses, deaths and shortened life spans. That is why more and more vets prefer the 3 yr. shot - about time too, since the dog community has been protesting yearly shots for quite some time.

Here are threads you might want to read to learn more:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1097&highlight=rabies+shot

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3048&highlight=rabies+shot

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1658&highlight=rabies+shot

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5220&highlight=rabies+vaccine

and Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccine protocol that she recommends: http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm

http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/vacreact.html

Personally, I'm done with the Rabies shot and will be doing yearly titers on Ricky and Sammy.

Interesting! : http://www.squidoo.com/rabiesvaccine


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So how do you approach your vet about this? Scooter is due for his soon and now I'm concerned about it so I'd like to be educated before I begin talking with her about it. She's receptive to discussion, never intimidating or dismissive but I'm not sure how to start. Any ideas?


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the threads, Marj. We've had a sleep machine for the past several months and when we first used the thunderstorm setting, Dani began to shake but then stopped. That seems to have helped her with storms. She's not nearly as bad as when we first got her but she still has a long way to go.

I read the different threads on stress and Dani seems to fit that category. My father with Alzheimer's came to live with us last January and Dani & Bella's little life has changed a lot. That can add to the stress. I'm surprised my husband and I aren't shaking and wheezing.:wink:

I wish we could find a vet that gives the 3 year Rabies only every three years. The law is that they will get a Rabies shot yearly. The vets use the 3 year Rabies every year. My guess is that most people don't realize that because when I mention it to someone, they are shocked. 

I tried to talk to our local animal control office but they never heard of titers and wouldn't allow a 3 year Rablies every three years. This seems very unreasonable to me but there seems to be nothing I can do except give the one year Rabies yearly. That's better than the alternative. We could move to another state. . . .


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> So how do you approach your vet about this? Scooter is due for his soon and now I'm concerned about it so I'd like to be educated before I begin talking with her about it. She's receptive to discussion, never intimidating or dismissive but I'm not sure how to start. Any ideas?


I called the vets in three counties and asked them if they would get a one year Rabies for our dogs but no one except one would do a special order. Texas law is to give a Rabies shot yearly and the vets in our region use the three year shot.

Personally, I'd ask your vet right away if she will work with you on shots. Our old vet in another state would have been very good to work with. But it was hard finding a vet here who would agree to do only the shots we wanted and to give the one year rabies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well that totally sucks, Nancy! I misread your earlier post and thought that you preferred the yearly shot as opposed to only giving it every 3 yrs. so that's why you were seeing this particular vet. Sorry, misunderstood. 

When they say "it's the law", just what do they mean by that? I mean, will it get reported if Dani doesn't get a yearly shot? Will someone show up and give you crap for it, I wonder? I do know that IF , and that's a big "if", Dani should bite someone and that person (or whomever might get involved) discovers she doesn't have her yearly shot (by law!) then she can be quarantined for a few weeks, and even put down. 

That's ridiculous in my book and I hate that lawmakers can be so narrow-minded !! GRRRRRR ! Don't get me started..... 

Ann, suggest to your vet that you'd like to follow Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol, maybe bringing a copy with you. Or that you know of too many dogs, esp. toy breeds, that have adverse reactions to Rabies' shots. Working in a health food store for cats and dogs, I hear a lot of stories and Ricky is not the only one with health issues due to vaccines.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Nancy, do you have any large animal vets there? Sometimes they will order the vaccines for you and you can do them yourself.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Suggestion...../Idea or whatever.....When Dexter was in the house and he heard the rumble of a thunder storm and rain, he looked afraid and started to bark so......... I took Dexter outside and held him in my lap and we sat on the porch listening to the rain and thunder for about 5 minutes. Dexter was very quiet and he was listening. Brought Dexter inside and no problem when he heard the rumbles of the thunder storm again.


----------

